# Smallville



## Jan1tor (Nov 27, 2009)

Is anyone as tired of the Zod storyline in Smallville as I? I love Smallville but I'd like a new storyline. I can't wait till they get the new Legion of Super-Heroes plot moving again. I believe it is going to be a two part episode this time.

It would be nice to see an Apocalypse episode but the writers would probably screw it up somehow making him a bartender or something stupid. You would think that they would learn if you stick to a comic line it will work! The comics prove that. It is when you stray to far from the comics it just gets stupid.


----------



## HateBreed (Nov 27, 2009)

yes thank you! they actually lost a fan in me.. they kind of killed their own series. i like supernatural better its retarded but still keeps my attention


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am loving this season, its been the best one in recent years.  O and about the legion of super heroes, I think they are done with that.  Next year is a special 2hrs made for TV Justice Society episode of Smallville, which from the trailer looks pretty exciting.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked last season about the best though they really lamed up Doomsday. And Jimmy Olson dieing and not being the same Jimmy everyone knows... come on now!


----------



## wyndcrosser (Nov 28, 2009)

It's called a recession. Kill people off, you don't have to pay them... kinda why they stopped introducing the league characters aka aquaman cyborg etc randomly in episodes.

It's the same as Fringe, where the second detective was killed in order to save money.

Wynd

*Posts merged*

The only reason why they kept Green Arrow, is because people liked his character and acting, etc. 

The got rid of Lex Luthor, because they didnt like paying his salary.

Wynd


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 29, 2009)

The other thing I hate is the show just got going again and now it won't be on till January. What ever happened to running a season all together.


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Clerk (In his oh so awesome Blur uniform): I heard you been looking for me?!
Zod (With a big ass not cheesy smirk): All kneel before Kal-El!

It was an interesting turn of events.  Guess they gonna pull off a Death-note type battle of the wits.  I see Clerk losing as he is an idiot.


----------

